# كيف اكرر ملف g - cood



## اللؤلؤة66 (18 مارس 2011)

الأخوة أعضاء الملتقى الأعزاء
املك ماكينة cnc للخشب وأحيانا أضطر الى عمل ملف واحد مرات كثيرة
فهل هناك طريقة لتكرير ملف ال g - cood بحيث تعود الماكينة للعمل الى بداية الملف بعد الانتهاء منه آليا وتقوم به مرات عديدة أحددها حسب الحاجة
مع تحياتي لكل الأعضاء


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

وهل تدخل الخامة يدويا؟ أم أن الماكينة لديها تغذية أوتوماتيكية للمادة الخام؟


----------



## abo_slaim (18 مارس 2011)

M98 - Sub Program Call


----------



## اللؤلؤة66 (25 مارس 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء
شكرا على الردود 
أعلمك أخي الزملكاوي اني ادخل الخامة يدويا وان الملف مؤلف من مصفوفة قطع مكررة على محور y بحيث عندما تنتهي الماكينة من القطعة الأولى وتنتقل الى الثانية أقوم بتبديل الأولى وهكذا
وسؤال الى ابوسالم هل ادخل الكود M98 فقط أم يجب ادخال السطر بالكامل
مع جزيل الشكر والتحيات لكل أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## abo_slaim (30 مارس 2011)

الحقيقة تختلف من تحكم لاخر

لكن بطريقة البرنامج الفرعي تقدر تكرر العمليه اكثر من مره 
ويجب عليك كتابتها بالطريقة التالية 

m98 1111
علما ان 1111 هو رقم البرنامج الفرعي

سأبحث عن الموضوع ولي رجعة


----------



## abo_slaim (30 مارس 2011)

عزيزي جرب في اخر البرنامج تجرب احدى الامرين g28 او g99


----------



## abo_slaim (31 مارس 2011)

عزيزي اتبع التالي
البرنامج الرئيسي وعند الحاجة للتكرار تضع m98 متبوعه بعدد مرات التكرار ورقم البرنامج​O1000
G90 G80 G40
T0101 M6(1"-2 flute HS endmill)
G54 G0 X1.0 Y2.0 S2000 M3(Center of 1st. slot is at X1.0 Y2.0, a 1" hole is already drilled.)
G43 H1 Z.1 M8
M98 P35000(Do Subprogram O5000 3 times, each time going down.55" deeper)
G0 G90 Z1.0
G28 G91 Z0
G28 X0 Y0
M30​ البرنامج الفرعي
وينتهي ب m99​The Sub:
G91 Z-.55 F20.0
G1 G41 D1 Y-1.0
X4.0
G3 Y1.0 R1.0
G1 X-4.0
G3 Y-1.0 R1.0
G1 G40 Y1.0
M99​


----------



## abo_slaim (7 أبريل 2011)

N5 G53
N10 G0Z1.0000
N15 M3
N20 X-5.0000Y5.0000
N25 Z0.1000
N30 G1Z-0.0100F60.00
N35 G2X5.0000Y5.0000I5.0000J-0.0000
N40 X-5.0000Y5.0000I-5.0000J0.0000
N45 G0Z1.0000
N50 G0Z1.0000
N55 M5
N60 m47

توصلت للامر الذي يعمل مع الماخ3 مع العلم انه في بعض التحكمات تستخدم اوامر اخري

اعلاه برنامج قمت بتجربته وهو يقوم بالتكرار حتى يتم ايقافه يدويا


----------



## ابو غزاله (10 أبريل 2011)

اسهل طريقه استعملها انا #m82l وهي ان تجعل الماكنه تقفز الى اي سطر تريده في البرنامج اذا هذا ما تقصده 
ادخل الشكل مره واحده فقط في نهاية البرنامج و ادخل اول سطر #m82l حيث # ترمز الى اي رقم من 1 الى 99
وفي اي مرحله في البرنامج تريد تكرار هذا الشكل ادخل #m80l حيث # نفس الرقم المذكور في m82l المراد تكراره


----------



## اللؤلؤة66 (8 مايو 2011)

الأعضاء الأعزاء 
السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد جربت كل الإحتمالات التي ذكرت في الموضوع 
ولم ينجح أي منها
لذلك أعددت ملف صغير للتجربة علما ان التحكم الذي تعمل عليه الماكينة عندي هو (rznc-0501)
أرجو من جميع الأعضاء الأكارم ممن يستطيع مساعدتي في هذا الأمر التكرم بالإجابة
مع كل تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## اللؤلؤة66 (8 مايو 2011)

هذا هو ملف التحربة
t1m6
g0z108.498
g0x0.000y0.000s15000m3
g0x0.000y5.000z10.000
g1z-3.000f3000.0
g1x0.016y5.399f4560.0
x0.065y5.807
x0.151y6.221
x0.274y6.635
x0.437y7.045
x0.638y7.446
x0.878y7.832
x1.154y8.197
x1.464y8.537
x1.804y8.847
x2.169y9.123
x2.554y9.363
x2.955y9.564
x3.365y9.727
x3.780y9.850
x4.193y9.936
x4.601y9.986
x5.000y10.002
x5.399y9.986
x5.807y9.936
x6.220y9.850
x6.635y9.727
x7.045y9.564
x7.446y9.363
x7.831y9.123
x8.196y8.847
x8.536y8.537
x8.846y8.197
x9.122y7.832
x9.362y7.446
x9.563y7.045
x9.726y6.635
x9.849y6.221
x9.935y5.807
x9.984y5.399
x10.000y5.000
x9.984y4.601
x9.935y4.193
x9.849y3.779
x9.726y3.365
x9.563y2.955
x9.362y2.554
x9.122y2.168
x8.846y1.803
x8.536y1.463
x8.196y1.153
x7.831y0.877
x7.446y0.637
x7.045y0.436
x6.635y0.273
x6.220y0.150
x5.807y0.064
x5.399y0.014
x5.000y-0.002
x4.601y0.014
x4.193y0.064
x3.780y0.150
x3.365y0.273
x2.955y0.436
x2.554y0.637
x2.169y0.877
x1.804y1.153
x1.464y1.463
x1.154y1.803
x0.878y2.168
x0.638y2.554
x0.437y2.955
x0.274y3.365
x0.151y3.779
x0.065y4.193
x0.016y4.601
x0.000y5.000
g0z10.000
g0y0.000z108.498
أرجو التجربة والإجابة 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو غزاله (8 مايو 2011)

اخي الؤلؤة من المفهوم لي بأن هذا البرنامج بصيغة g90- absolute اذا اردت تكرار الملف كما فهمت انا اي تريد تكرار نفس الشكل لكن في مكان آخر يجب ان يكون البرنامج بصيغة g91- incremental


----------



## masryjan25 (24 يونيو 2011)

*تكرار البرنامج*

عزيزي لتكرار البرنامج مرة اخري - يجب اولا معرفة operation sys. المستخدم لماكينتك 
فاذا كان ISO يمكنك استخدام صيغة امر RPT مع تحديد البداية و النهاية علي سبيل المثال
RPT [ START, END او اذا كان ISAC يمكنك استخدام صيغة امر JMP مع تحديد رقم البداية او تحديد البداية باسم يكتب يالبرنامج

وشكرا


----------

